# emerge usado por "non root"

## Juan Facundo

Hola.

A los capos de gentoo, ya que no he encontrado fácilmente en la web: ¿como hago para que un usuario "raso" use los comandos como "emerge" o "ebuild"?. Imaginé que agregándolo al grupo portage lo haría, pero no funcionó.

¿Alguna idea?

Gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

Para instalar/desinstalar todo lo que no sea usermode es necesario ser root en cualquier linux.

Si hay alguna alternativa aparte de sudo (basicamente te convierte en root) no la conozco.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bien, gracias !!

----------

